# lugs nuts to fit stock 18s



## MizzCruze (Feb 24, 2013)

Hi, im looking at getting some after market lugs nuts i have the stock 18" rs wheels and im looking a sickspeed spike lugs nuts but not sure if those will work or not. Anyone have any suggestions? im looking for pink or neochrome ones preferably but any suggestions will help. The pic are the ones im looking at just not that color lol


----------



## giantsfan10 (May 25, 2013)

i got black ones on my cruze paid about 100$ or so for them cant remember. but they are from black works racing. not sure if they have exactly what your looking for but its another option.


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

spend the money....get quality lugs....always! I had one snap on me on a couple projects so be gentle.


----------



## SneakerFix (Jul 28, 2013)

MizzCruze said:


> Hi, im looking at getting some after market lugs nuts i have the stock 18" rs wheels and im looking a sickspeed spike lugs nuts but not sure if those will work or not. Anyone have any suggestions? im looking for pink or neochrome ones preferably but any suggestions will help. The pic are the ones im looking at just not that color lol
> View attachment 84378


as long as they are the same thread pitch your fine. Just dont use a impact gun and make sure you torque to spec with all wheels on ground then you shouldn't have any issues.

i have godspeedproject nuts on my ECO wheels and those same ones your asking about on my lq4/M30 and i beat the daylights out of that on Tuesday nights with slicks and haven't broken yet


----------

